# Tripod mount for projector?



## mxby7e (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm looking for a solution to mount a projector on top of a tripod 10-15 ft in the air like a lighting or speaker tripod. I have been googling and searching for a few months now and figured is ask you guys. I've seen it done by another technician in my area so I know it's possible I just need to figure out how and with what equipment.


www.creativestageinnovations.com


----------



## ssss2art (Dec 3, 2013)

I think you are looking for something like this

http://www.fullcompass.com/product/453867.html
or
http://onstagestands.com/products/view/117287/5135
or
http://www.ultimatesupport.com/product/BMB-200K
for the last two you would need to attach some kind of plate to adapter.

Make sure you strap down the projector so it doesn't fall if it gets bumped

Hope this helps!!

Stewart


----------



## venuetech (Dec 3, 2013)

using a exterior speaker mounting bracket you can create a small platform to mount the projector on.
on the bottom of the projector there are likely mounting threds that you can use to secure the projector to the platform
or you could secure a projector ceiling mount to the speaker mount.

edit stewart beet me to it


----------



## metti (Dec 4, 2013)

You can always use a boom base with threaded schedule 40 pipe into a standard projector mount like the ones from Peerless or Chief.


----------



## colonel_angel (Nov 29, 2014)

You can make one yourself quite easily. Check out this tutorial:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Tripod-mount-for-Projector/


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 29, 2014)

Welcome to the booth @colonel_angel and thank you for your suggestion. Though good advice is always appreciated, make sure to check the date of the last post when trying to help someone. At times it is necessary for immediate help and others where it doesn't matter as much, especially for future visits to the thread. 

When you have a chance, make sure to stop by the New Members forum and introduce yourself! Happy posting.


----------



## BillESC (Nov 30, 2014)

We already make what you need. Our PPM1 fits 99% of all projectors weighting 20 pounds or less and any projector with a bottom bolt pattern of 18.5" or less weighting up to 30 pounds. It offers50 degree down tilt and 50 degree up tilt. ESC has shipped more than a hundred units since late Feb. of this year.


----------

